# Need info on shimano super aero titanium.



## fatsearobin (May 21, 2008)

Hi everyone and Great site Would like some info on this reel. Shimano super aero titanium. Saw it on youtube. Anyone know anything about it? specs?links to get it? Anyone has any pictures of this reel? Thanks so much to all for any and all info. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXFZ0evpIpY


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

I remember reading a post on this site or some other site on that reel, dont remember where. Seems like you have to go to Japan to get it


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

it's technium.
super aero technium.
it's made of magnesium alloy.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

http://www.tackleuk.co.uk/shimano-aero-technium-xsa-mgs-p-4099.html

It will only set you back 367pounds. Thats about 729.00 us plus shipping . But not really antthing over 100 pound gets free shipping!! Yeah!!! So it says it will set the benchmark for engineering new reels hard to believe you need a 750 reel to catch 20 lb fish!!! Save your $ and spend it on gas to the fishing hole or to fill your boat with !!!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

there_in_there said:


> http://www.tackleuk.co.uk/shimano-aero-technium-xsa-mgs-p-4099.html
> 
> It will only set you back 367pounds. Thats about 729.00 us plus shipping . But not really antthing over 100 pound gets free shipping!! Yeah!!! So it says it will set the benchmark for engineering new reels hard to believe you need a 750 reel to catch 20 lb fish!!! Save your $ and spend it on gas to the fishing hole or to fill your boat with !!!


that's different froim the video. that's not the one.


----------

